# Witness or R.I.A.



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm considering the purchase of a EAA Witness, full size, wonder finish or a Rock Island 1911....both in 45 a.c.p.
This is going to be a home defense weapon. My concern is an obvious one...reliability. Both weapons are very affordable. I'd like to hear from those that own or have owned either or both of these handguns.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## MAN DOG (Nov 13, 2006)

*R.i.a.*

I OWN A COMPACT ROCK ISLAND , I HAVE SHOT PROBABLY 2,000 ROUNDS THRU WITHOUT ANY MALFUCTIONS, IT SEEMS TO BE VERY RELIABLE.
FOR CCW IT SEEMS TO BE A LITTLE HEAVY.:smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - I don't think I would buy either.

Look at some of the other forums, and you will see complaints abound about how customer service is for WItness. They supposedly SUPER suck. If you have a problem, many times U cannot get it resolved. That's pretty much all I read about concerning this brand.

As for the Rock - I know there are happy owners of it here.But, Rock and other similar branded 1911s are made in the Philippines. And, some are good, I suppose. But, when they get it wrong, they REALLY get it wrong. I've seen people comment that the sometimes the guns are so outta spec that it is a paperweight. I guess U can get this taken care of under warranty, if you did get a leon. But, I'd save up a bit more and get either a Springfield GI or Mil Spec, if I were U...

Just my 2 cents, which will probably be contradicted by another poster later on :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If I was choosing between the two I would definitely have to get the Witness. My friend _*carries*_ a full size Wonder finish in 10 mm (he's a big guy) and has had no issues with it with the exception of having to lightly polish the feed ramp when he first got it. It feeds and shoots 100% now and very accurately. The "Wonder" finish has shown zero wear with more than a year of carrying it in a leather holster. Not aware of customer service issues as he has not had to deal with them except to purchase wood grips and that went just fine. One advantage of the Witness is you can interchange calibers using the same platform. You can change barrels and other necessary parts from .45 to 10mm to .40 etc. I kinda' feel like Shipwreck, the RIA might be just fine or it might be junk??? Quality control is not what it should be. Just my $.02.


----------



## liberty911 (Nov 21, 2006)

I own a RIA and it has been nothing but great. That being said, if you are looking for a good value(inexpensive) quality home defense gun, you really should look at Ruger. They have some very low prices and it is a very repuputable company(great customer service). Plus it is made in the USA. Rugers will go bang every time you pull the trigger. The RIA and the Witness are going to be hit or miss. You may or may not get a good one.

Or you could just save up for a little longer and get a higher quality gun.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

liberty911 said:


> I own a RIA and it has been nothing but great. That being said, if you are looking for a good value(inexpensive) quality home defense gun, you really should look at Ruger. They have some very low prices and it is a very repuputable company(great customer service). Plus it is made in the USA. Rugers will go bang every time you pull the trigger. The RIA and the Witness are going to be hit or miss. You may or may not get a good one.


liberty911,
I agree with what you have said and you've made an excellent point about Ruger handguns. I have a dealer in my area that can get me a P90 in .45 a.c.p. for $373...out the door. Ruger may be my best option. :smt023

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I'm considering the purchase of a EAA Witness, full size, wonder finish or a Rock Island 1911....both in 45 a.c.p.
> This is going to be a home defense weapon. My concern is an obvious one...reliability. Both weapons are very affordable. I'd like to hear from those that own or have owned either or both of these handguns.
> 
> Thank you, Bowhunter57


as a home defence weapon buy the best quality you can afford.
for me I would want to have something I know will go bang if I had to use it.
in my house I have a XD-9 15+1 and a colt 1911.both go bang:mrgreen: :mrgreen: .
pete


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

RIA ! I had one for a long time with no trouble. I got rid of it becouse I wonted some thing lighter for CCW. For the house I have a AK47. :smt069


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

I have 2 witness 10MM's and they are very good handguns and also very reliable. I have heard a lot of good things about Witness handguns although a lot has been written about their customer service. I would not be afraid to get either for your home defense scenario....


----------

